
Ask HN: What's the preferred stack for your app as of today? - betimd
Data: Mongo vs Postgres vs MySql vs Sql Server
Framework: Node vs AspNet vs PHP vs Other
UI: Angular vs React vs Vue
======
jetti
For my own product: C# (WPF)

For web: Elixir, Phoenix and MySQL

------
spybdai
Depends on business, I think

